# Labs, symptoms and background from a newbie



## cmommy2 (Nov 10, 2011)

Hi, I was just last week at the doctor(internal spec.) thinking that my Lexapro for depression needed to be adjusted or changed. I have not been able to sleep at night and then want to sleep all day, so tired that I cant seem to get anything done. My brain seems to have gone to sleep. when I am driving I will all of a sudden turn at a random street, stop at green light etc. Can't make simple decisions, get overwhelmed at cleaning the house; just can't decide what to do first. I have a hard time speaking, I just cant seem to find the words. Back pain for no reason. My knees ache and are very restless when I am cold, which i am most of the time. I take an anti inflammatory for my fingers, they ache and swell. I have gained weight and can't loose any. I did a 2 week high protein and a month of Weight Watchers and did not loose a pound. I simply have not been functioning.

A year ago(Oct. 2010) I also had an endometrial ablation because my periods had gotten to be very heavy and long. At that time they had put me on birth control pills to see if it would help. I then began to have hot flashes(I am 37) and the GYN sent me to my PCP to have my thyroid checked. I was told that it was borderline low. and that we would "watch it" whatever that means. I told the doctors that I thought the hot flashes were due to the BC pills, they said no way this is what we give you to make hot flashes go away. But they still could not explain the flashes. I stopped the bc pills and the hot flashes went away.

So back to now, my current blood work results are:

FT4 1.07 / 0.82-1.77
TSH 4.520 / 0.450-4.500

He also did a CBC without differential if any of that is needed.

He diagnosed Hypo with the TSH being borderline again and all my symptoms. I got the results via phone message and a prescription for levothyroxin 100 mcg, and a follow up in 4 weeks to see if this is helping. I have not gotten to speak to the doctor to ask any questions.

I really know nothing and am wondering what to expect and what these lab mean. Any insight would help.

Thanks:confused0064:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

cmommy2 said:


> Hi, I was just last week at the doctor(internal spec.) thinking that my Lexapro for depression needed to be adjusted or changed. I have not been able to sleep at night and then want to sleep all day, so tired that I cant seem to get anything done. My brain seems to have gone to sleep. when I am driving I will all of a sudden turn at a random street, stop at green light etc. Can't make simple decisions, get overwhelmed at cleaning the house; just can't decide what to do first. I have a hard time speaking, I just cant seem to find the words. Back pain for no reason. My knees ache and are very restless when I am cold, which i am most of the time. I take an anti inflammatory for my fingers, they ache and swell. I have gained weight and can't loose any. I did a 2 week high protein and a month of Weight Watchers and did not loose a pound. I simply have not been functioning.
> 
> A year ago(Oct. 2010) I also had an endometrial ablation because my periods had gotten to be very heavy and long. At that time they had put me on birth control pills to see if it would help. I then began to have hot flashes(I am 37) and the GYN sent me to my PCP to have my thyroid checked. I was told that it was borderline low. and that we would "watch it" whatever that means. I told the doctors that I thought the hot flashes were due to the BC pills, they said no way this is what we give you to make hot flashes go away. But they still could not explain the flashes. I stopped the bc pills and the hot flashes went away.
> 
> ...


According to the TSH, you are in hypoland realm. The thing to do now is to wait and see if the Levothyroxin is helping. It actually takes 8 weeks for it to build up in your system but your doc is wise to see you in 4 weeks because you are on a healthy starting dose.

Maybe, just maybe...................treating the thyroid will treat the depression. In some patients there is a direct relationship to the limbic system.

This may be of interest:

hypo, psychiatric
http://www.biopsychiatry.com/hypothyroidism.htm

Welcome to the board!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Welcome, and I agree with Andros. Your labs indicate slightly hypothyroid. I suspect that your starting dose of 100 mcg is going to prove to be a bit high over the long run, but it may be a good "jump start" so to speak, for now.

Please keep us posted!


----------



## cmommy2 (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks, I will keep the T3 info in mind as I visit my doctor next.


----------

